# Cyclists ride to the aid of clamping system



## BobWarfield (Feb 7, 2008)

Got a couple hours in the shop today so I made the clamping system that will hold the table for my 12" disc sander project. The blow-by-blow for the project is here:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCDiscSander.htm

The crack about the cyclists is because I used bicycle seat clamps (cost about $3 each on eBay) which I think gives it a sporty look as well as being super easy to operate:







I have this nutty phobia about not wanting to have to go find a wrench for my clamps. These bicycle seat clamps are available everywhere and cheap, so try some out on your next clamping system. They work really well!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Cedge (Feb 7, 2008)

Funny you mention these clamps. I was looking at the "economy" QCTP on my lathe last evening. It has a socket head screw that is used to tighten up the dove tail against the tool holders and I'd decided that these clamps would make an ideal mod. I'm going to pop in on the local cyclist shop tomorrow and pick up a couple and see how it works. Success would stop my homemade QCTP project in its tracks, since the intended goal was simply to eliminate the need for the wrench.

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 7, 2008)

Holy crap Bob. That is exactly what i was looking for, for a project I have going. Thanks
a bunch!

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 7, 2008)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Holy crap Bob. That is exactly what i was looking for, for a project I have going. Thanks
> a bunch!
> 
> Eric



Now don't be shy, what's it for?

BW


----------

